# 1955 BLUE Radiobike Restoration



## partsguy

Well, it seems I have secured a parts bike with a very elusive part. I shall be receiving the bike tomorrow. That said, I will now begin the MILD restoration of my 1955 Radiobike, one of a handful in blue. I have had a DISASTEROUS week in my personal life and finding these parts has really brightened my spirits. _*I would like to thank my CABE FAMILY for hooking me up.*_

The goal is to have all of the work DONE by September 1st. Why? It must be done in time for the town cruise-in, the 2017 Mum Festival show. There is a local AM station that plays oldies, the bike will be on display playing the music. I also have an idea on how to get it to play a broader range of 50s and 60s music without molesting the tube radio, and using my truck to do it.

By DONE, I mean this to do list:

1) Get the chrome cleaned up and polished as best as possible. There are rust spots, I hope to remedy them or upgrade parts if necessary. Fork cap and bars are the worst.

2) Find a Bendix Aviation 2-speed drivetrain w/ nice original wheels. I would like to track down the past collector-type owners of this bike to see if anyone has the exact parts out of this bike. Between the time it was discovered on RRB and sold to me, someone took the Aviation 2-speed setup out. Thank God pics from it's discovery are still online and I can see the paint lines on the frame from the missing cable guides. Worst case scenario, I buy all the bits and pieces and assemble and chrome it all myself.

3) Full mechanical overhaul. All hubs and bearings dismantled completely, cleaned, and re-lubed.

4) Attempt to bring out the paint better on the frame and fork. Dulled finish and surface rust throughout. Thy will be done.

5) Fix a broken weld on the carrier rack and tack weld the correct mounting bracket back on to the chainguard

6) Repair the light

7) Mill-out a new aluminum knob for the tuner (I'll need to borrow an original knob for this. Anyone willing to help?)

8) Last, but most importantly, REPAIR THE RADIO! A buddy of mine actually makes A-B battery packs for his portable radios and I have the number of a gentleman who can do the chassis work. *Having the antenna now makes that possible!*

Progress pics to come Friday night and as time allows....









Still got this song running through my head. It's a good one! There will be lots of music in this thread.


----------



## Rides4Fun

Love the bike and wish you the best on the restoration!  It was a lucky kid who got this back and the day and could ride around listening to some tunes!


----------



## vincev

SWEET !


----------



## XBPete

Nice!

Subscribed and looking forward to seeing your project.


----------



## partsguy

Thank you all! I can't wait 'til 5 o'clock and can head back home!


----------



## partsguy

Lay me down in sheets of linen....









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy

This morning, I picked this up. I thought I bought a parts bike! Ended up with one that was complete instead. Sweet! The more the merrier! It has the parts I need, which I'll dismantle and study to make reproductions. I cannot part this, too rare and too intact. I have my dream bike, I would like to start making parts for these also - hopefully others who share in the dream can complete their bikes as well. The inside tank label was mint, and the antenna in excellent condition.


----------



## Scribble

These bikes are sooo coool


----------



## old hotrod

Put me on the key and antenna list...


----------



## partsguy

This weekend has been very busy! I have been trying to bring back the paint on the frame and fork, with little effect. So, I have broken the tires and put the wheels in the garage, they have no purpose to me anymore. I am moving on to the parts. I have made a post about my paint problem in the "Restoration Tips" forum, awaiting any replies. Paradise, for some a land of milk and honey, is being by yourself with old metal and your tools


----------



## partsguy

After some debate last night, there is only one method I can try on this frame and fork. Otherwise, it's in for a repaint!

*Time for Evapo-Rust.*


*THE DIP!!*


----------



## spoker

did they all come with a manual 2 speed?


----------



## partsguy

No, not all. Many who do own Radiobikes restore them as two-speeds, I have yet to see a restored single-speed bike. the red one I picked up over the weekend is a single-speed model. It shows no signs of ever having the cable guides installed.


----------



## GTs58

Let us know how the Evap dip goes. Question. Can you tell me what Huffy's paint practices were during this time? I see blue and gray or maybe a silver underneath but no primer. Was the candy's base coat a primer?


----------



## partsguy

The radio chassis will be dropped off to have the radio inspected and repaired as necessary on Sunday morning. The battery pack will br made Saturday. The antenna from the red bike will be borrowed for the work.

I may have the radio from the other bike checked out too while I'm at it.

"Daddy won a radio. He tuned it to a country show. I was rocking in the craddle to the sound of a steel guitar"






Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy

GTs58 said:


> Let us know how the Evap dip goes. Question. Can you tell me what Huffy's paint practices were during this time? I see blue and gray or maybe a silver underneath but no primer. Was the candy's base coat a primer?



I sure will! I'll test it on a small area first.

To answer your question...

A silver undercoat was sprayed. This was essentially a primer, but it has a high lead content. It allowed the candy paint to have the shine that it did. I hope this helps, and I could very well be wrong. Just my observations!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy

UPDATE!

The radio for this bike and the red one were dropped off in the care of a gentleman, who, for decades refurbished old radios. I got his number from a close friend of mine and I trust this person to do his duty to this beauties. Until yesterday morning, he had never heard of a Huffy Radiobike. The neat thing about old radios is, no two models look alike!

*Rock and roll is here to stay, indeed....*


----------



## buck hughes

what tool did you use to take off the tank- it would take a special slotted tool.


----------



## partsguy

buck hughes said:


> what tool did you use to take off the tank- it would take a special slotted tool.




If the screws are indeed original, you need a "clutch bit". Dayton Tool Crib off Needmore Rd. is the only local place that has them. I bought three, and they're only a buck or two! Someone swapped all of the mounting screws on my blue bike with grade 8 Phillips screws. I'll be swapping those out, and I'll bet Au-Ve-Co or McMaster Carr will have them.

http://www.daytontoolcrib.com/


----------



## buck hughes




----------



## vincev

Do you have a picture of the dial knob? I have some old knobs.


----------



## Boris

vincev said:


> I have some old knobs.



At least you admit it.


----------



## Saving Tempest




----------



## vincev

Nope,no luck.Thanks for the picture.


----------



## partsguy

Thanks for trying, Vince!

I really need to get my hands on a knob, or a complete bike with it. As much as I want to make those knobs, I cannot do so without an original in hand.

The antenna posted does NOT look like an antenna to me. It looks like part of the metal outer cable cover that runs from the battery box into the tank, with a warped outer piece of the antenna.

I have an antenna, have taken it part, and have began to hunt down what I need to start building them. Six parts are used in the antenna, not including mounting hardware. 

As for the frame and fork, I have decided, I must repaint them. This bike is not a rat rod, nor is that my intent. I love it that this bike's history is documented here on the web, but that is all it is. History. I want it to look as good as it can. The frame and fork will be repainted. The parts will still show some light aging against the painted frame, but it sure as heck beats seeing them against all that surface rust.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave Stromberger

partsguy said:


> If the screws are indeed original, you need a "clutch bit". Dayton Tool Crib off Needmore Rd. is the only local place that has them. I bought three, and they're only a buck or two! Someone swapped all of the mounting screws on my blue bike with grade 8 Phillips screws. I'll be swapping those out, and I'll bet Au-Ve-Co or McMaster Carr will have them.
> 
> http://www.daytontoolcrib.com/




You can get the clutch bit at Napa Auto Parts stores too. General Motors used these type fasteners for some dash and under hood parts on their cars in the 50's and 60's... I'd never seen them used anywhere else. But I guess Huffy was using them too!


----------



## Wheeler/Dealer

partsguy said:


> UPDATE!
> 
> The radio for this bike and the red one were dropped off in the care of a gentleman, who, for decades refurbished old radios. I got his number from a close friend of mine and I trust this person to do his duty to this beauties. Until yesterday morning, he had never heard of a Huffy Radiobike. The neat thing about old radios is, no two models look alike!
> 
> *Rock and roll is here to stay, indeed....*



partsguy - Does you radio repair guy re-cone speakers?


----------



## partsguy

Wheeler/Dealer said:


> partsguy - Does you radio repair guy re-cone speakers?



I can ask. Is this for a Radiobike or other antique radio? PM me.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheeler/Dealer

Wheeler/Dealer said:


> partsguy - Does you radio repair guy re-cone speakers?



partsguy - It would be for a RadioBike project I am taking on. I just posted this morning that I need all the brackets that hold the tank together; just to name a few.


----------



## partsguy

Ah, I see. I have sent you a pm, and will give my guy a call tomorrow. PM me your contact info, and I'll try to get you in touch.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy

The weekend is around the corner, here's my goals for the bike:

- Repair light
- Hammer out dents in the fenders
- Get the rack fixed
- Find someone to repaint the frame and fork - I want it done _*right*_, and have *no experience* painting candy colors. It will have to be a person I trust immensely, as I'll have to loan one of the nice parts for a paint match.
- Jury is out on the chrome work. I am thinking more and more of upgrading the pitted parts, especially the fork cap.

I really need a jukebox now...what nostalgia...I was fascinated with these beauties as a kid. Loved them then, love them now. I thank my grandparents for my passion of old radios. To think it started from digging in the washroom closet and a couple of movies growing up.


----------



## partsguy

Sad news guys. The pedals are shot. CONTACT ME if you have the main part of the pedal that I can swap the blocks onto. Need block bolts also.







Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Scribble

Bummer


----------



## partsguy

I have a nice set of donor pedals coming. I'll play a little game of mix and match to build a correct set of Radiobike pedals.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mfhemi1969

Saving Tempest said:


> View attachment 465862



Now that is a cool bike! Someday i will have one. Thanks for posting...


----------



## partsguy

mfhemi1969 said:


> Now that is a cool bike! Someday i will have one. Thanks for posting...




Keep your head up!! They ARE out there. Few in number, but they are out there. I'd like to get back on my parts building soon. I would love to make restoration a little more feasible for these.


----------



## partsguy

Now to scrub and polish





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Boris

Hope that milkshake tastes better than it looks!


----------



## partsguy

It tasted a tad sour 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy

Great news, guys! The radios for both bikes are back, and both are in good working order once again. The repairman was listening to a baseball game on the blue one when I arrived to pick them up.

The antenna from the red bike was cut off and used to fix both radios. Now, with that back in my hands, I can proceed on making the antenna for myself and others. Both had some capacitors replaced, and the red one also needed the speaker replaced.

Now, I shall employ the services of a good old-fashioned lock smith to rebuild and repair the lock cylinders and make new keys. The only key I had BROKE inside the cylinder of the blue bike. I saved most of the key, but one tooth is still in the lock and jammed. My radios were hot-wired to be tested and repaired but it can easily be reversed.

It was glorious to hear those radios work.

Also, I got my pedals in the mail and they are VERY nice. I will just have to straighten and clean my original pedal blocks and swap them in. I will save the old parts I dipped for the red bike or hold 'em as spares. I also now have instructions from a close friend on how to remake the A-B battery pack for my bikes. It's the same one used in his portable General Electric radio!

*Rock on fellas! *


----------



## partsguy

Has anyone got a complete Bendix Aviation 2-speed setup they can part with? Must be functional, and must be complete. I need it to be laced in an original chrome lobdell rim, original spokes, with cable, cable housing, shifter, guides, and everything.

This was a 2-speed bike, I need to get it back to that!


----------



## partsguy

BEFORE and AFTER! Thank goodness for donors!








Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lance Vangraham

a guy here in bellingham wa just had his red radio bike stolen.....it was in mint condition...pretty big bummer! i hate thieves!


----------



## partsguy

Lance Vangraham said:


> a guy here in bellingham wa just had his red radio bike stolen.....it was in mint condition...pretty big bummer! i hate thieves!



THAT is why I wish people would have contributed to my Radiobike registry thread. A serial number is the only thing that will hold up in recovering your property!

I say, hang, draw and quarter the thieves! They all must satisfy their drug habits!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mfhemi1969

partsguy said:


> BEFORE and AFTER! Thank goodness for donors!
> Really nice job on those pedals! They look N.O.S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy

The pedal blocks needed a lot of help. They were bent pretty bad before I took the pics, I had to try to straighten the blocks out just to remove the bolts for pics. The shafts, caps, and bolts are cleaned and polished originals that I bought off a member here. I basically took two sets of pedals and cobbled together a set of correct Radiobike pedals. The old shafts and bolts were bent way too badly to try to fix and the bolts were stripped.


----------



## partsguy

Between Memorial Day weekend, work, the swap meet, fixing mom's car, and doing my own projects, I have yet to find time to finish tracking down the last of the parts to build my antennas. I do have hardware and hobby supply catalogs coming though.

Somebody makes those clutch head screws. C1 Corvettes used them, but they seem a bit pricey in my opinion on the restoration sites I have looked at. Even so, the tank used two slightly different heads. I will post pics when I get back home in a couple of days.


----------



## Saving Tempest

What antennae are we referring to and if they are telescopic will eBay listings help?


----------



## partsguy

Saving Tempest said:


> What antennae are we referring to and if they are telescopic will eBay listings help?




The antenna is the white or beige tube seen on some Radiobikes. I have found the core and hardware for it, but finding an exact match for the outer tube and the plugs at the end is proving less fruitful. These are not telescopic like modern antennas.


----------



## 56 Vette

Awesome progress so far, very cool the radios are working too! Not to mention your intentions to reproduce the antenna and possibly knobs. Kudos to you for taking that on! Watching this one! Joe


----------



## partsguy

Thanks, Joe! It's been a couple years since I saw you, hope all is well!


----------



## 56 Vette

Doing great! Working a lot, which don't leave much time for working on bikes, but they aren't going anywhere! Lol. Have a good one my friend! Joe


----------



## partsguy

*Going to attempt making my prototype antenna brackets today. The tank wiring diagrams are also being made as I speak.*


----------



## partsguy

First antenna bracket prototype was a failure, but I nailed down the process more.

The replacement Bendix Aviation 2-speed setup arrived in good, used condition.

But, I do need to vent. Worse than someone, at some point, swapping out the 2-speed from this rare bike, was putting on this pair of literally JUNK wheels. Insult on injury. Upon closer inspection, the front is full of rust pits, paper-thin spokes, MISSING SPOKES, and no paint-prep. It was painted so hastily that the rim strip wasn't even removed. The rear was spray-bombed the same way, but not as rusted. I might be able to use the rim if the chrome under this spray paint is decent. It just burns me up, this bike was parted to save some Schwinn I imagine.

Oh well. I literally saved this bike from the looks of it. Bad wheels, incorrect hardware in the tank and rack, etc. It's just had way too many hands in it with no idea what they were doing. I should have bought it when it was first discovered on RRB about 5 years ago, and definitely would have if I knew this would happen to it. I'm lucky the tank was left on it.

Venting over.


----------



## partsguy

Front fender done, and light repaired. I read that a past owner did install a NOS light base, but this wasn't NOS. Just a really nice used model. A gentle cleaning got it working! 









There was a combo of mud, rust, and rubbing compound under the fender. Got it cleaned off!


----------



## partsguy

Glorious 50's. Happy Monday, guys! This weekend got me closer to bringing this bike to it's full potential. I am a bit perfectionist, I do admit, but I just give so much attention to detail on every build I do. I even sift through my hardware cabinet for exact washers and nuts on many builds.

So, here's some good music and 50's era glory to get us through!


----------



## partsguy

*Great news everyone! A new KEY is on the way after the first one broke. It wasn't cheap, and you bet I'm gonna have my locksmith make extras!*


----------



## Saving Tempest

*You posted:*





^ ^ ^ The green one is close to Beryl's green. BTW, I should still have TWO of that style of Huffy chainguards...they are still available and not doing anything here...?


Now I see what the tank looks like on a boy's bike and that I have something close or almost like the fender light already (no bezel), but Shadow27 on eBay definitely did sell the Thunderbird equivalent girls light that was originally there on Holly Huffy.

I'd try and edit that picture back in but for some reason the DeSoto that was in the post was never in my editing body in the first place (Christine's sister)?


----------



## partsguy

*A very BIG event happened this weekend. I will keep you all informed. Dad knows CAD design well, and has volunteered to help in the effort of a very important project.

Yes, we are underway on designing and getting estimates for reproduction knobs! They will differ very slightly due to production costs. The original tuner knob was a very hollow and thin piece. The reproductions will be solid and more durable. Should also be cheaper as it is less metal to mill out. Will know for sure when I get the quotes back. I hope to get this done, less than two months to finish!!

STILL on the hunt for nice Huffman rims, with the proper polished plating (technically, they were not traditional chrome from the factory!)*


----------



## partsguy

Gosh...love old radios...can't wait to have the first prototype knob made! I will be doing both knobs, volume and tuning.














No two were exactly alike!


----------



## partsguy

Complete, re-finished tank. [emoji173] it!!

The knob is on loan, CAD designs will be started next week, according to dad. 

ALSO...the lock cylinder works!






Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy

I am researching on how to build a correct battery pack for this, and thought it would be beneficial to other owners if I posted what I found here.

*In order to build a 90V A-B battery pack, here are a few OEM model numbers to reference for sizes and specs:

RCA VS064
Eveready 729
Burgess 4TZ60

SOURCE: http://antiqueradios.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=218547

Info on dimensions and battery box labels: http://www.antiqueradios.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=146627

Instructions on building said battery box "guts". Appears to be called a "farm radio battery" in some circles:  http://143.95.77.243/~elmphoto/radios/Build A Farm Radio Battery.pdf

Battery Packs for the Zenith Trans-Oceanic portable radio are similar, but not quite a match. However, I also found this useful. This source from a friend: http://143.95.77.243/~elmphoto/radios/radio11.htm

RIP...RadioShack. Looks like some holders are still on their site: https://www.radioshack.com/pages/search-results?findify_q=battery holder&findify_limit=24&findify_offset=0&findify_filters[0][type]=category&findify_filters[0][name]=category1&findify_filters[0][values][0][value]=D Battery Holders*


----------



## partsguy

Update:

1) Nearly all sheet metal parts are finished. the only exception is the chain guard, which needs to be repaired. Lots of dirt, grime, and drops of house paint came off and now they really do shine!

2) I have started on the mechanical work. The sprocket is finished, the crank will likely be replaced. It is straight as an arrow but the chrome is totally gone on one side. I will have a replacement shortly. The bearings are soaking in degreaser right now.

3) I fear I will not find suitable replacement rims before my deadline, I have began to dismantle the back wheel that came with this bike and a donor wheel from a burned-up '55 Dial-A-Ride. I hope these can be re-plated in time.

4) I need to find someone who has the tools and ability to braze and weld. I need to have the rack repaired and a new mounting bracket put on the chainguard

5) I am on the fence, again, about repainting the frame and fork. I have pushed this down the bottom of my priorities list. Because, I have bigger issues on this bike to fix before I even think of doing that. this will be the last thing I do before final assembly.

*Also, finding the CORRECT size of rod to use in my repop antennas has proven to be a challenge. No progress as of yet.* *I would like to find parts sources here in the USA if I can.* I prefer American-made parts on an American *C*lassic!


----------



## partsguy

CAD designs for the tuning knob are almost done, then I can obtain quotes.

Most of the bearings and hardware have been cleaned, but some had to be replaced. Like these rusty and mis-matched ones. One rusty Hartford, and one rusty Wald. I had some nice Hartfords in the shed from the '86 Huffy I parted out last week. [emoji4]

I also got the spokes ordered for the back wheel. I saved many, many nipples from the old junky wheels and the ones that were still good have cleaned up flawlessly! NOW I NEED THE HOOPS!







Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy

*Just got this email today: TIME TO BUILD THE BATTERY PACK!*


----------



## Saving Tempest

partsguy said:


> *Just got this email today: TIME TO BUILD THE BATTERY PACK!*
> 
> View attachment 646646




I didn't know...this wasn't sent in a Delorean?


----------



## partsguy

Saving Tempest said:


> I didn't know...this wasn't sent in a Delorean?




Not sure about that, 'tho a red 1955 single-speed Radiobike was featured in *Back to the Future Part II...*@2jakes has a good screenshot of that!


----------



## 2jakes

partsguy said:


> Not sure about that, 'tho a red 1955 single-speed Radiobike was featured in *Back to the Future Part II...*@2jakes has a good screenshot of that!




The movie scene of the Red Radio-bike  in _*BTTF2 *_was less than a second.
This was as good as I could get. But if you know about Radio-bikes, you can spot the radio knobs on the tank.
 The rear carrier if I’m not mistaken is the battery pak. Not 100% on this though.



Doc Brown has just arrived at Biff’s garage looking for Marty.
Seconds earlier Marty had jumped into the rear seat of Biff’s cool Ford.

I don’t know why I telling this...I know that my pal  partsguy  knows this by heart!


----------



## partsguy

2jakes said:


> The movie scene of the Red Radio-bike  in _*BTTF2 *_was less than a second.
> This was as good as I could get. But if you know about Radio-bikes, you can spot the radio knobs on the tank.
> The rear carrier if I’m not mistaken is the battery pak. Not 100% on this though.
> View attachment 646817
> Doc Brown has just arrived at Biff’s garage looking for Marty.
> Seconds earlier Marty had jumped into the rear seat of Biff’s cool Ford.
> 
> I don’t know why I telling this...I know that my pal  partsguy  knows this by heart!



It appears as 'tho I am wrong about the Radiobike. It appears the one in the movie is a 1956 model, it sports the different tank graphics. Could be a '57 also.

They REALLY have created a paradox in the space-time continuum! [emoji33]

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy

Parts, parts, PARTS...


HERE ARE MY SCORES FROM LAST NIGHT! Sadly, the cranks were close but no cigar. I THINK the rims are chrome, not the original nickle or zinc finish. I'll be using them as a backup, in case I don't find originals in time, which is a distinct possibility. The lock cylinder for the red bike is sweet! I am excited to find the repop dealer tag [emoji16]














Where I stand now, nearly everything in this pic is done!















Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy

I have decided that I will hold onto those minty chrome rims for a rainy day, and have a local shop re-zinc plate a pair of original old rims I have. For $110 each, I can have them done within two weeks. Had I known it was that cheap and quick, I would have done it a long time ago lol.

Big shout out to a local collector who let me into his home to see his bikes, and his unrestored Dial-A-Ride and Radiobike. I know now what finish I wish to achieve.


----------



## Freqman1

partsguy said:


> I have decided that I will hold onto those minty chrome rims for a rainy day, and have a local shop re-nickle plate a pair of original old rims I have. For $110 each, I can have them done within two weeks. Had I known it was that cheap and quick, I would have done it a long time ago lol.
> 
> Big shout out to a local collector who let me into his home to see his bikes, and his unrestored Dial-A-Ride and Radiobike. I know now what finish I wish to achieve.




I don't think nickle is the correct finish. Most 50's bikes I've seen that didn't have chrome had a cad finish--that didn't hold up well. May want to double check before you're sporting some yellowish tinted rims. V/r Shawn


----------



## partsguy

Freqman1 said:


> I don't think nickle is the correct finish. Most 50's bikes I've seen that didn't have chrome had a cad finish--that didn't hold up well. May want to double check before you're sporting some yellowish tinted rims. V/r Shawn




You're right, it's zinc. I can't keep my words straight. Huffy didn't start chroming their rims until around 1957/58. I think the others did too around that time.


----------



## Saving Tempest

Hey, I found the entire Radiobike tank, but I don't think you want to spend $800 on eBay for a green one just to get a knob.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/huffy-radio-bike-parts-tank-key-rack-with-mounting-hardware/201992842857

I don't know who that is nor am I making a judgment.


----------



## partsguy

Saving Tempest said:


> Hey, I found the entire Radiobike tank, but I don't think you want to spend $800 on eBay for a green one just to get a knob.
> 
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=201992842857
> 
> I don't know who that is nor am I making a judgment.




Yup, I know about it. We got the drawing finished, and I can finally go out to get quotes later this week. I can get knobs made for far less than $800.


----------



## partsguy

The new stainless spokes for the back wheel should be in today. The front wheel will be finished and dropped off at the shop to be trued when I pick up the rear spokes.

The front wheel is being assembled from original spokes salvaged found in the boneyard, brass nipples that were cleaned and polished from the old spray-bombed wheels, a correct hub from a local collector, and a rare NOS zinc-plated rim I got at the Fairborn swap.

The rear wheel is to be assembled using original brass nipples that are cleaned and polished just like the front. Spokes will be new stainless, and the rim will be an original, re-plated zinc to match. It will have the correct Bendix Aviation 2-speed trans and hub this bike used to have. The front will serve as a sample of what finish I need to achieve at the platter's. Total build time, including platting, is two weeks.

Thus far, I am on schedule to complete the bike by September 1st. I may get it done earlier. The only unknown variable is how long it will take to get the first batch of knobs milled and when my new inside tank label will be done.


----------



## partsguy

Updates:

Front wheel is still in the bike shop getting trued. As soon as I get it back, the tire is going on and front lug nuts will be polished. Hopefully, I can finish putting the front end together.

Battery pack was built and both radios tested with it. The red one blew a tube and I had to swap one over. The blue one barely came on, I was able to get a Southern Gospel station playing Bill Gaither, and 84 WHAS out of Louisville, KY. Then...nothing. Something probably burned out and it is going back to my radio guy this week for re-repairs. At 62 years old, it probably blew a capacitor or resistor.

I have found a nicer, correct crank on eBay. It will be here Saturday, I HOPE it is the right size. It looks straight and good - just a enough patina to match the pedals and chain ring. If all is good, the bottom bracket will be reassembled.

I have found that Bar Keeper's Friend has somewhat brought back the frame and fork. They're still very dark, but they are BLUE under all that dirt and rust. A repaint may still be in it's future, but I will determine that after it's together. See below:


https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/tried-bar-keepers-friend-on-the-radiobike-results.115010/


----------



## Saving Tempest

I still have a couple period correct Huffy chainguards I believe if you end up needing them.


----------



## partsguy

A couple sneak peaks of the re-assembly, and the finished fork contrasting the unfinished frame! One side came out REALLY NICE!

Shout out to @Reesatheresa for suggesting Meguiars, it REALLY helped!

















Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy

Well, there a ton more rust on the frame than the fork. Lots of gray areas appeared after my efforts to bring back any of the blue. Its more of a glossy patina now. It will be repainted - 60% of the paint is gone - it was mostly rust.


----------



## 2jakes

partsguy said:


> Well, there a ton more rust on the frame than the fork. Lots of gray areas appeared after my efforts to bring back any of the blue. Its more of a glossy patina now. It will be repainted - 60% of the paint is gone - it was mostly rust.




I had a Columbia 3-Star mens Deluxe.
The original “blue" color was a little similar to yours.
It was not a solid blue, but more like  a metallic or iridescent hue.


----------



## partsguy

2jakes said:


> I had a Columbia 3-Star mens Deluxe.
> The original “blue" color was a little similar to yours.
> It was not a solid blue, but more like  a metallic or iridescent hue.
> View attachment 658639




Hard to say if the paint is just really faded in those areas, or very light, thus exposing the silver bonderized primer. The sheet metal parts were stored in an attic, away from the elements. They are a bright, darker blue. It's all the same hue and shade throughout, very consistent.

Now, Scott M. owns the other known complete blue Radiobike. Any others I have been told about were rumors, and parts and pieces at that. Here is Scott's bike for comparison versus mine before restoration began. *Well, now that I look at them side-by-side, I suppose the sheet metal parts on mine could very well be that bright, almost a sky blue color. 

In any case, I would prefer to only respray the frame and fork, and leave the parts alone, since they survived reasonably well. What say you, Dr. Jakes?? @2jakes 

Another reason I choose to leave the parts alone, is because their decals are not reproduced. correct decals for green and blue bikes are not reproduced. I would consider doing them, but I believe so few are left needing them it may not be worth investing in.*


----------



## 2jakes

^^^^^^^
*I like the idea! Keep the parts as original as possible,*
*If I had the chance I would go for the unrestored *
*“as-is’” original over a restored one....anytime!*

*What year is the  Radio-bike?
*
*I have a ‘55 Red Phantom.*
*The red color is a “metalic” hue (not sure what the correct term is)*

*If I’m not mistaken, I believe the earlier red phantoms came with a solid red.*
*I’m not an expert, this is only what I have read or seen.*

*In the mid 50s...irisdescent or metallic colors were popular.*

*This is mostly speculation.*


----------



## partsguy

2jakes said:


> ^^^^^^^
> *I like the idea! Keep the parts as original as possible,*
> *If I had the chance I would go for the unrestored *
> *“as-is’” original over a restored one....anytime!*
> 
> *What year is the  Radio-bike?
> *
> *I have a ‘55 Red Phantom.*
> *The red color is a “metalic” hue (not sure what the correct term is)*
> 
> *If I’m not mistaken, I believe the earlier red phantoms were solid.*
> *I’m not an expert, this is only what I have read or seen.*
> 
> *In the mid 50s...irisdescent or metallic colors were popular.*
> 
> *This is mostly speculation.*





*'Ole blue is a '55. The Radiobikes were painted using candy colors. The metal was polished, "bonderized" and a silver coat of primer applied. Then, a colored, yet somewhat translucent coat of paint would be sprayed. This gave the bike a metallic look. Most of the paint on the chassis of this bike is spotted from moisture and corrosion seeping into that bonderized primer, and making it appear discolored. In many areas, the paint was gone and the rust got to the surface, hence the bare metal.*

*I now am in a flustered hurry to get these re-sprayed properly and have the rear rim back from the platter in time...my only weak links in this entire build. In order to get this done right, I may have to farm it out - I won't have the time during the week. It must be a person or shop I trust.*

*Anywho, this painting process was popular in the 50s and 60s, but the effects of age are the same. Here is a 1968-69 Hot Wheel that was painted with this process, with similar side effects. Note the discolored spots on the side:*


*

*


----------



## 2jakes

partsguy said:


> *'Ole blue is a '55. The Radiobikes were painted using candy colors. The metal was polished, "bonderized" and a silver coat of primer applied. Then, a colored, yet somewhat translucent coat of paint would be sprayed. This gave the bike a metallic look. Most of the paint on the chassis of this bike is spotted from moisture and corrosion seeping into that bonderized primer, and making it appear discolored. In many areas, the paint was gone and the rust got to the surface, hence the bare metal.*
> 
> *I now am in a flustered hurry to get these re-sprayed properly and have the rear rim back from the platter in time...my only weak links in this entire build. In order to get this done right, I may have to farm it out - I won't have the time during the week. It must be a person or shop I trust.*




I was going to mention that creating the “candy colors” requires a
specific method.
But I see that you know what is involved.

Good Luck & keep us posted.


----------



## partsguy

*The best classic restoration shop in the state is quoting me on the repaint. This shop has done cars, bikes, motorcycles, and trucks. The mashed kickstand mounting tubes will also be fixed or replaced while its in the shop. They do amazing work. We'll see....good thing I do not plan to ever sell this LOL

Nope...not satisfied with a half nude frame...you guys were right about the paint being gone, but I had to try!*


----------



## Saving Tempest

We know that half-nude frames work for some things, but NOT bikes. KEEP GOING!


----------



## Freqman1

partsguy said:


> *'Ole blue is a '55. The Radiobikes were painted using candy colors. The metal was polished, "bonderized" and a silver coat of primer applied. Then, a colored, yet somewhat translucent coat of paint would be sprayed. This gave the bike a metallic look. Most of the paint on the chassis of this bike is spotted from moisture and corrosion seeping into that bonderized primer, and making it appear discolored. In many areas, the paint was gone and the rust got to the surface, hence the bare metal.*
> 
> *I now am in a flustered hurry to get these re-sprayed properly and have the rear rim back from the platter in time...my only weak links in this entire build. In order to get this done right, I may have to farm it out - I won't have the time during the week. It must be a person or shop I trust.*
> 
> *Anywho, this painting process was popular in the 50s and 60s, but the effects of age are the same. Here is a 1968-69 Hot Wheel that was painted with this process, with similar side effects. Note the discolored spots on the side:*
> 
> 
> *View attachment 658649*




Actually I believe Hot Wheels were zinc plated--not silver primed and the color shot right over the zinc. People restore Hot Wheels too and I believe this is the process they use. V/r Shawn


----------



## partsguy

Freqman1 said:


> Actually I believe Hot Wheels were zinc plated--not silver primed and the color shot right over the zinc. People restore Hot Wheels too and I believe this is the process they use. V/r Shawn




I am a bit rusty, as I have not been very active in collecting Hot Wheels for a long time. However, I believe you are correct. If memory serves, the body was polished, and a very thin coating of zinc was applied in a tumbler. The zinc was cleaned and polished again, and a layer of translucent candy color paint was applied. This paint was discontinued after the 1972 model year, due to increasing cost, the economy, and the rising concern of lead paint in consumer products.

The idea is the same though, with a similar end result.


----------



## partsguy

Update:

I got the radio back from the shop again. It appears the speaker probably went out, as a new one was retrofitted in the tank, using the old transformer. I will test it again this weekend. I am sure other components were replaced.

As for the repaint, the restoration shop is unable to commit to the due date, and I am unable to find or think of anyone else local to do it. I can repaint it, but the tubes where the kickstand mounts need to be repaired or replaced while the bike is stripped. I do not know how nor own the tools to do brazing. So, in short, I may have to do my best and present it with the half-nude frame. I am not going to half-ass a paint job on a high end bike. I will still have this particular shop do the work, but it will have to be during the winter, after the show. *I will not compromise quality over convenience.*


----------



## 56 Vette

Looking good, and stick to your guns!! You are the right guy to bring this bike back to its former glory and to help out all the other Radio Bike guys do the same! Joe


----------



## Saving Tempest

partsguy said:


> Update:
> 
> I got the radio back from the shop again. It appears the speaker probably went out, as a new one was retrofitted in the tank, using the old transformer. I will test it again this weekend. I am sure other components were replaced.
> 
> As for the repaint, the restoration shop is unable to commit to the due date, and I am unable to find or think of anyone else local to do it. I can repaint it, but the tubes where the kickstand mounts need to be repaired or replaced while the bike is stripped. I do not know how nor own the tools to do brazing. So, in short, I may have to do my best and present it with the half-nude frame. I am not going to half-ass a paint job on a high end bike. I will still have this particular shop do the work, but it will have to be during the winter, after the show. *I will not compromise quality over convenience.*




What is your tube lineup, and have you checked for leaky or dried up electrolytic capacitors etc? Is there a schematic for the radio?


----------



## partsguy

Saving Tempest said:


> What is your tube lineup, and have you checked for leaky or dried up electrolytic capacitors etc? Is there a schematic for the radio?




There is a hand-drawn schematic by the founders of Yellow Springs Instrument Co. floating around from 1990. There was a schematic in the tank of every bike produced, but many have degraded from age and are not reproduced. I am currently having new ones made by a local shop, using an original I carefully removed from the red bike. My prototype knob is still being made. I have found a supplier for most of the antenna parts - a couple pieces are eluding me. May need to make them by hand, but I am just so short on time with trying to get my own bikes done.

On a positive note, I have now offered my 1964-70 ornament fins on eBay. So far, people really like them. Lots of polishing involved with those suckers, but I love doing it. Shipped another pair of 'em on Saturday.

But to answer your question, I outsourced the majority of the radio chassis repair to _*Tom's Antique Radio*_ in Dayton. I love tinkering with small electronics, but this time I went with a professional due to time and more accurate repairs. He does great work for me and my friends. I will be sending two of my radios to him next month. My '58 Philco needs repaired as it never worked and I am unfamiliar with the early transistor units. My '41 Crosley needs a tune up and possibly a re-cap beyond my capabilities as well.


----------



## partsguy

These radios are cool, but niche items, even in 1955-58. These are three-tube units, with a range of 100 miles if everything is good, including the weather. Three tube radios were never intended to be high end audio in any capacity. Radios with five tubes or more produced better sound quality, more precise tuning, and a much longer range of reception. Still, during the golden years of rock-and-roll, the Radiobike became a memorable piece of Americana because of it's unique design.

During this period, early transistor "pocket" radios were arriving on the market. You could fit them in your pocket or belt buckle, or some had a small case you could put over your shoulder. Cars could have 45rpm record players installed from the dealer. In 1958, General Motors had an optional radio in vehicles that was removable. Portable radios were still selling. For the first time, not only could you own a piece of music, but you could take it with you where ever you went and listen to it. Radio manufacturers had their own unique designs, they wanted their product to stand out at every outing you went on. The Radiobike allowed kids and young adults the chance to take their music with them on their bike. Decades before even the Sony Walkman debuted in the 1970s.


----------



## partsguy

Back to what I need to do!


----------



## partsguy

56 Vette said:


> Looking good, and stick to your guns!! You are the right guy to bring this bike back to its former glory and to help out all the other Radio Bike guys do the same! Joe




Thank you for the kind words, Joe!


----------



## partsguy

Saving Tempest said:


> I didn't know...this wasn't sent in a Delorean?




Not sure I understand the reference? I have been pondering ever since this was posted.


----------



## Saving Tempest

I figured it out...RS still sells parts in the mail. Actually they are trying to pare down considerably and also suing the former owners (Sprint etc.) for basically screwing it up...long story.

Allied survived trying to merge with Radio Shack in the 1970s and still exists as well.


----------



## partsguy

Saving Tempest said:


> I figured it out...RS still sells parts in the mail. Actually they are trying to pare down considerably and also suing the former owners (Sprint etc.) for basically screwing it up...long story.
> 
> Allied survived trying to merge with Radio Shack in the 1970s and still exists as well.




Oh please...please...dood...don't get me started. I do miss being able to go to RadioShack and get whatever components I need - now I gotta wait on the mail. Growing up, they always had the coolest cars and other RC toys. My brother had a hovercraft, and he played with it until the seals rotted and it sunk. The sucker lasted for years, and he ran it in the pool, YMCA, and even a lake. I had a '58 Impala, a beautiful toy that I still own. In fact, several years later, I bought two NOS bodies and two NOS wheel sets for the front for it. You can't buy toys anymore and expect to buy replacement parts at any point in time these days.Granted, that was years ago and I have heard that the customer service area was cut and less-experienced people were hired and paid less. The same decision helped kill Circuit City 10 years ago.

Whatever you bought that was electronic, you could bet that RadioShack would carry parts to fix it - especially if they sold it. Their mistake was trying to abandon the _*niche*_ that made them great and got into cell phones. *THEY SHOULD HAVE GOT INTO PC GAMING! Have you seen the guys and gals that are into that hobby? *They build their computers from the ground up, or buy one and upgrade it, spending hundreds and thousands of dollars on them, the games, the accessories, etc. RadioShack's leadership missed that gravy train, and the marketing team who ignored that ought to be ashamed and embarrassed to call themselves salesmen and marketers.

*Tar and feather 'em...I says...*


----------



## Saving Tempest

I think GameStop is the Radio Shack of gaming...we have or had one, dunno, not my forte. I fix up computers for internet use and playing media.


----------



## partsguy

Saving Tempest said:


> I think GameStop is the Radio Shack of gaming...we have or had one, dunno, not my forte. I fix up computers for internet use and playing media.




Gamestop ain't doing so hot, especially since they had a security breach with customer's credit and debit card info. My brother was affected. Also, their main business is buying your stuff for pennies and re-selling at eBay prices. These gamers are usually not all that gullible - they know well that they can and do sell online on Carigslist, Facebook Marketplace, eBay, etc.

Funny thing is, Radio Shack did well with computers in the 1970's and 1980's. Not sure why they abandoned that line. Remember the old Tandy line??


----------



## Saving Tempest

My first computer usage was in my high school library on a TRS-80 Model I 8K, non-DOS in 1978.

I was in seventh grade then.


----------



## Freqman1

I still have this!


----------



## partsguy

Freqman1 said:


> I still have this!
> View attachment 664988




HA! I bought one of those at a barn sale, mint with minty box and packing - the whole nine yards for a $1.00. It reminded me of the Delorean DMC-12 and was even from the same time period. A computer collector bought it off me later for $30. It was a cool conversation piece, and it still worked too. The same dude also bought a Apple IIe from me, complete with all the manuals and boxes, for $350 cash. There is money in that stuff for sure.


----------



## partsguy

I almost have the radio completely repaired. It still had a reception and/or connection issue. It is very quiet unless I hold the yellow wire lead from the antenna. The red one was a lot less trouble to fix. Ironically, the blue one was in an attic, out of the elements, since the 60's! I caught some beautiful music last night before bed.
*
Does anyone know who the lovely dame coming through the replacement speaker is? Would @2jakes know?*





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1002791129863078


----------



## partsguy

Found what I believe to be the correct size wire, or as close as possible. Wasn't easy. If this coil doesn't work, my next option is a small company outside of the US.


----------



## Saving Tempest

It's not a Miller? Are you talking about the radio or power supply?


----------



## partsguy

Saving Tempest said:


> It's not a Miller? Are you talking about the radio or power supply?



For the repop antennas I want to make. Its a lost art, and finding the right parts is not easy.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy

I got the rear wheel back today - she's going for a test drive this evening!!






Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy

I cannot wait to return home tonight. I have a gently used iPod and a portable AM transmitter waiting for me. I'll be on iTunes tonight, loading up music. I really hope this works, I am very confident it should. These bikes will both be playing rock and roll again - no talk radio!

Here is what I bought! Ideal for classic cars, antique radios, or other situations where the purist wants to play music through a vintage AM-only radio and refuses to alter it in anyway. That would be me! It is powered by 9V batteries or the provided AC adapter.

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=132318194119





*Rock and Roll is Here to Stay - INDEED it sure is!*


----------



## partsguy

Some updates. It is CRUNCH TIME...I want the blue and red bikes wrapped up for Friday night's big cruise-in.

- I got my new iPod, and tried out the transmitter. Transmitter is defective. Having another shipped over-night for Friday.
- Blue bike is back together and able to be ridden. Sadly, the Bendix transmission may need to be rebuilt. It will not stay in gear.
- I FOUND THE FABRIC material to finish my antenna. ALSO, the copper coil I ordered a month ago came in. Finally. It arrived in Cincy a couple weeks ago, but got sent to Florida for whatever reason and we know what happened there. I was less than pleased. Any who...this copper wire is the same exact diameter and type used in the original antenna. So excited to begin making these!

I also did a significant amount of body work on the rear fender. It was full of dents, lots of little dents. It is here that I really admire these hand-painted stripes. Pure art.

*BEFORE:



 

 


 

AFTER:



 

 

*


----------



## partsguy

A sneak peak...almost finished!





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy

*My blue Radiobike missed it's big debut...the person who did the radio repair screwed up the speaker, the transformer would not clear the top bar just before the show. Needless to say, I will move forward with a restoration of the frame and fork, fix the slipping trans, and push to get my repop parts done. For now, this build will be on "pause"....*


----------



## Saving Tempest

You'd think they would look at the pictures and ask questions.


----------



## partsguy

Saving Tempest said:


> You'd think they would look at the pictures and ask questions.




Yes, definitely. The red one works great, but the blue one was in the shop twice. If I had the time and resources, I'd have rebuilt it myself.


----------



## Saving Tempest

Next time find Google Groups and search for rec.antiques.radio+phono and find somebody in your area. But don't tell them I sent you...I plead the fifth.


----------



## partsguy

Minor update:

Part production has occupied all of what little free time I have, but have made changes in my life to allow for more time. Here is the new antenna brackets I make. I shipped the first one this week. This blue Radiobike will also receive one!


----------



## partsguy

Hey guys! I have been VERY busy, but finally got this bike done. Here is what I have done:

1) Rear rim returned from plating, in the original polished clear zinc finish

2) Rear hub professionally rebuilt, with NOS axle and hub casing

3) Hub transferred to correct rim

4) New antenna parts made

5) Radio restoration wrapped up, NOS lock installed, speaker moved, missing clutch head screws replaced, etc.

I decided to leave the frame and fork paint alone. Once I got the bike together and saw it outside, I was very pleased with the results. The expense to redo the frame and fork isn’t worth the improvements to the bike. I think it looks GREAT!

Here he is! Ole Blue Eyes, Mr. Frank Sinatra on two wheels! Debuted this Saturday at a huge show called “White Trash and White Walls” in Fairborn, OH!


----------



## Nashman

partsguy said:


> Hey guys! I have been VERY busy, but finally got this bike done. Here is what I have done:
> 
> 1) Rear rim returned from plating, in the original polished clear zinc finish
> 
> 2) Rear hub professionally rebuilt, with NOS axle and hub casing
> 
> 3) Hub transferred to correct rim
> 
> 4) New antenna parts made
> 
> 5) Radio restoration wrapped up, NOS lock installed, speaker moved, missing clutch head screws replaced, etc.
> 
> I decided to leave the frame and fork paint alone. Once I got the bike together and saw it outside, I was very pleased with the results. The expense to redo the frame and fork isn’t worth the improvements to the bike. I think it looks GREAT!
> 
> Here he is! Ole Blue Eyes, Mr. Frank Sinatra on two wheels! Debuted this Saturday at a huge show called “White Trash and White Walls” in Fairborn, OH!
> 
> View attachment 845557
> 
> View attachment 845558



Beautiful job!!! Here's my Greenie!!  Cheers...Bob


----------



## Oldnut

Heard you won best of show with the radio bike congrats


----------



## partsguy

Nashman said:


> Beautiful job!!! Here's my Greenie!!  Cheers...BobView attachment 845758
> 
> 
> View attachment 845758
> 
> What a beauty, that one is! I love it!
> 
> View attachment 845770


----------



## Nashman

Thanks!


----------



## Awhipple

Does anyone have a picture of all three colors together? That would be cool.


----------



## Nashman

No, I don't. One of the Cabe members owns 2 ( blue and a red one)/see thread above.......ha!!... another Cabe member owned my green and a red at one time I think. I have a pic of that, and my fave display from back in the day.  Someone could maybe photoshop a pic together, but I'm not technically inclined...ha!!


----------



## Scribble

Looks great, glad you brought her back from the brink.


----------

